# My new Katahdin sheep!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my two new sheep! We're picking them up tomorrow before we get my goats and lamb moved. Sorry that I don't have any better pictures, they were camera shy. 

Patch. She had a quad colored ram lamb this year. 

















Now I love this ewe! I think she's put together real nice. She doesn't have a name yet, so name suggestions would be GREAT!  She's white with cinnamon colored speckles all over.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are funny looking goats  So...for names: Truffle.......Cinnamon....Izabella.......Gabriella......Latte.....

I'll try to think of more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty..  ..congrats........ :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice. If I ever got sheep I would have to go with the four horned ones. Well, they might be a ram but they look cool.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!! :drool:

JD: they are "Jacob Sheep". viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9981


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I like them a lot.  

Powderhooves, I love the name Truffle! I'll have to see if it fits her. :wink: 

And by the way all of the sheep will be getting their hooves trimmed soon, my boss and her husband have either been ill or off working (husband judges horse shows and boss has herding dogs) so I'm going to do it myself if I can get some help to wrestle them. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and here's the quad colored ram lamb that the first ewe had. I'm hoping for a ewe lamb like him to keep! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Purty girls! And the little ram is very colorful, don't blame you for wanting an ewe like him  


Hmmm...how bout Freckles for a name?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What pretty little sheep!! And that ram lamb is darling! Hoping she gives you another one like that...just a ewe!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

RowdyKidz said:


> They are gorgeous!!!! :drool:
> 
> JD: they are "Jacob Sheep". viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9981


That's them. THey are wickid cool. I love those things. LOL

As for the colored one here, stunning. I love it. If it were a goat I'd want to buy her. HEHE


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! They are so cute, and curious after we moved them! They were "chasing" Chance's cat. :roll: 

Freckles won't work because it's also a name of a dog I work with, so I'd get so confused! lol And Truffle won't work because Chance has a dog named that. So we'd both get confused. :roll: Any other great name ideas? I'd greatly appreciate it! :greengrin:

jdgray-do you mean the ram lamb? He's a cutie isn't he? Luckily he went to a home as a ram, so he gets to have babies! :clap:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, get me a goat that color any day. HEHE


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

JD, if you like Jacobs, check out the Racka sheep breed:

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/shee ... /index.htm

One day I hope to import some Jacob and Racka embryos to Australia ... I love them


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Sugar and Spice as names? I'm only good at naming my own! lol


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

keren said:


> JD, if you like Jacobs, check out the Racka sheep breed:
> 
> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/shee ... /index.htm
> 
> One day I hope to import some Jacob and Racka embryos to Australia ... I love them


Ok, they are way cool but the Jacobs are better. HEHE they looks so evil. I just love it...Again, no crazy face. I need my own crazy face/smile you can name it John-Derek...hehe


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are pretty and her ram is just out of this world - I hope you get a ewe like him - that will be so pretty!

I have a friend that is currently looking for a couple Jacop sheep - she will be using their wool - I told her I would try and keep my eyes open :thumb: I think they are pretty cool looking and will enjoy looking at them when I go to her place lols. I wonder though if they are hard on fences lols! She just got several Shetland sheep - omg - they are sooooooo cute! I love the size - kinda like having tall Nigerians. I told her - if they do end up being bred (they where in with a ram before she got them) - I cannot go down to her place as I will want a baby lols.

Can't wait to lambing season (did I say that correctly?) to see what they give you Crissa!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy your new sheep! Sharp, sharp ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Yes I can't wait until lambing season either, I really hope that I get some color! lol Watch me get pure white lambs though. :roll: And yes you did say it right Chestnut Grove. :wink:


----------

